# Black OEM rear bumper protector for a 2019?



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

I swear that I've seen them somewhere, but all I can find now is the chrome version. Does anyone know if there is a OEM black bumper protector for a 2019 model? I really can't stand the chrome..

If now, has anyone tried aftermarket models?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076X5SK2M/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A2RZAZVKPSRZFR&psc=1

Best option if you want black


----------



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

DanSan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076X5SK2M/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A2RZAZVKPSRZFR&psc=1
> 
> Best option if you want black


I've been looking at that one. Some of the comments complain that the hatch scrapes it when opening. Any experience?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

pastacor said:


> I've been looking at that one. Some of the comments complain that the hatch scrapes it when opening. Any experience?


Personally, no - sorry


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

pastacor said:


> I've been looking at that one. Some of the comments complain that the hatch scrapes it when opening. Any experience?


I have that one and all I can say is that if it is scraping it is installed incorrectly. It fits perfectly and provides really good protection. You'd never know it isn't a factory piece once installed.


----------



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

jimtunes said:


> I have that one and all I can say is that if it is scraping it is installed incorrectly. It fits perfectly and provides really good protection. You'd never know it isn't a factory piece once installed.


That's what I needed to hear. Ordering one now and will post the install process and review.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

There’s also lamin-x which is clear. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks for the advise. Just placed my order.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

pastacor said:


> That's what I needed to hear. Ordering one now and will post the install process and review.


Please do... I'm interested in how it goes and had the same concern as you.
BTW, how much did it cost you if you don't mind my asking? Amazon in Canada is showing it as like $220 which seems ridiculously expensive for what it is.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Well well well.... Looks exactly like the OEM black one available through UK VW










From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Well well well.... Looks exactly like the OEM black one available through UK VW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look the same... the one at amazon has texture on it and looks to be quite a bit thicker than the one in your pick from the VW UK site. Or am I missing something?
I'd really like to find one like the one in your pic (smooth, thinner) but I've never seen one like that for the Tiguan, of course other than that picture from he UK site.

Cheers,
DoC


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

^^^^ https://store.ngpracing.com/rearguards-by-rgm-rear-bumper-paint-protector-vw-tiguan-2017.html ^^^^


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Andy A said:


> ^^^^ https://store.ngpracing.com/rearguards-by-rgm-rear-bumper-paint-protector-vw-tiguan-2017.html ^^^^


You da best! Thank you! 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Andy A said:


> ^^^^ https://store.ngpracing.com/rearguards-by-rgm-rear-bumper-paint-protector-vw-tiguan-2017.html ^^^^


RGM also sells an Allspace version, what's the difference?

https://rgmautomotive.co.uk/product/abs-rgm-rearguard-volkswagen-tiguan-allspace-4x4/


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Location. The Tiguan is available in the short version (in EU) and long version (EU and USA). In EU they call the long version the Allspace.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

PZ said:


> Location. The Tiguan is available in the short version (in EU) and long version (EU and USA). In EU they call the long version the Allspace.


I understand that, we have the Allspace equivalent in the US, so that's why I'm wondering....


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> I understand that, we have the Allspace equivalent in the US, so that's why I'm wondering....


I was under the impression North American models were not AllSpace variants. Unless I misunderstood


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Just called NGP to confirm fitment on R-Line. He said he wasn’t entirely sure so he look into it and give me a call after the weekend hoping for the best. Not a huge fan of the chrome or aluminum, since I have a Black edition 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> I was under the impression North American models were not AllSpace variants. Unless I misunderstood
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


NA Tiguan with long wheelbase : “Tiguan Allspace” in ROW.
Short wheelbase, ROW Tiguan: “Tiguan”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Got word from NGPRacing...








Placed my order!


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Drumm said:


> There’s also lamin-x which is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on a clear film from Lamin-x. Sign up for the email list and you will get nice coupons.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Got word from NGPRacing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed them Sunday, still no reply, so fairly certain I won't buy from them, don't trust a company that doesn't answer emails.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> I emailed them Sunday, still no reply, so fairly certain I won't buy from them, don't trust a company that doesn't answer emails.


They replied to my email before noon, the very next day


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed them Sunday, still no reply, so fairly certain I won't buy from them, don't trust a company that doesn't answer emails.
> ...


I sent another email, this time I got an auto reply, so let's see if they reply this time.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Considering the one from NGP for the rear. In the interim has anyone plastidip'd the chrome bumperdillo? If so, how did it turn out? Love to see pics.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Considering the one from NGP for the rear. In the interim has anyone plastidip'd the chrome bumperdillo? If so, how did it turn out? Love to see pics.


Think these guys have lol 
US $80.64 28％ Off | Lsrtw2017 Stainless Steel Car Trunk Sill Protective Threshold Trims for Volkswagen Tiguan 2017 2018 2019 2020
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0tFxuz


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Think these guys have lol
> US $80.64 28％ Off | Lsrtw2017 Stainless Steel Car Trunk Sill Protective Threshold Trims for Volkswagen Tiguan 2017 2018 2019 2020
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0tFxuz
> 
> ...


Nice find! Thanks! The black is tempting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> FOLK_VAHGEN said:
> 
> 
> > Think these guys have lol
> ...


I just bought the TravAll plastic black bumper that looks like the RBP900, was going to order from New German, but with shipping cost decided to try the one from Amazon as it looks like the NGP.

I don't trust the 'stainless steel' from China.

There was an eBay listing from Russia for $55 that looked like the bumperdillo, but nicer with the hangover, and black plastic, but they said typical delivery time was 7-8w right now or you can pay $50 more for expedited.. decided on the TravAll after reviews.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

BTW - Referring to the cover from Amazon...you can pull it off and restick it. Was misaligned on my first attempt. Took a chance and very slowly and carefully pulled 3/4s of it off and realigned it. It was stuck pretty good. Been on the car over a year and it's still stuck just fine and lookin great.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

I bought the one from NGP and it is great. Followed the installation instructions and it fit like a glove on my '19 SEL-P.


----------

